

Show HN: Undressing app with bubbling effect - x4m
https://www.windowsphone.com/ru-ru/store/app/bubbling-undresser/53afdb61-8381-4ae4-8659-a9a4e788e4a4

======
x4m
Hi! Some time ago i released app applying bubbling effect to achive virtual
nudity. Sources:
[https://github.com/x4m/NetWire/tree/master/SourceForgeExport...](https://github.com/x4m/NetWire/tree/master/SourceForgeExport/branches/bubbling)

Initially I made app paid, but now it's free. That was obviously stupid move
to make this paid app (: Totally about 50 paid downloads or something. But
what I realy want is feedback, not $50 (: Someone already suggested better
antialiasing in bubbles.

I have couple of questions: 1\. Is name of app correct in English? 2\. Is use
of images correct (CC SA licence)?

Now app is only available for Windows Phone, but I plan to port it to iOS once
I master swift.

[edit]

Whooaa, I posted wrong URL. Correct is [https://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/bubbling-undres...](https://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/bubbling-undresser/53afdb61-8381-4ae4-8659-a9a4e788e4a4)

URL in heading links to Russian WP Store

